

Introducing the New Yahoo Mail - inerte
http://ycorpblog.com/2012/12/11/introducing-the-new-yahoo-mail/

======
Surio
A (Outlook?)Hotmail and Yahoo! loyalist here like a few others _Hi fellow
Yahooistas_ ;-)

I love the concept of creating directories to categorise mails (Thumbs up to
Hotmail and Yahoo just for that). The tabbed email feature is also a very big
plus for me in Yahoo. Hotmail's quick clean up and other nifty features are
also really good.

Anyhow, the changes haven't come to my inbox yet, but the wife showed me her
"brand new" Inbox. WoW. Kudos to them. Really really nice..... Very responsive
and sleek. I had really appreciated the new changes on Outlook/Hotmail so far,
and now this from Yahoo!. Yahoo! ;-)

I have always had a soft spot for Yahoo!, because they were among the first
when the internet boomed, to build new software infrastructure technology
around it, and they also built it to scale (well). So much of the internet
infrastructure that is both standardised and taken for granted is, in one way
or another, thanks to Yahoo!'s early and pioneering efforts.

So, I am actually a little bit grateful for what they've done to move the
Internet forward. Seems like they are back in contention along with Hotmail in
ret(g)aining their user base. I sincerely wish them well.

P.S: I've never got spam on Yahoo! mail as well.

------
sdafdasdfasdf
The screenshots are horribly small with no way to resize, so I can't tell what
is better than Gmail.

If it had 2 factor auth and a way to trust a particular machine or application
(which I think it does?), SMTP and IMAP were free (are they? used to have to
pay), there were no ads (even though GMail's aren't terrible), and it
guaranteed it would not delete my account or email if unused for years, if it
guaranteed a better uptime than GMail (which is already good enough), had
contact dupe fixer as good as or better than GMail, had plugin for
Thunderbird, etc. to keep contacts in sync so didn't have to use a 3rd party
free plugin that breaks at times, and I could see that it was easier to use
than GMail, and they guaranteed great security (better than GMail) and that
they didn't ever look at the content of my mail or my contacts, that they
would never sell me out to anyone, that they were as conspiracy-conscious as I
was and apolitical, and if it allowed clutter-free integration with Facebook,
etc. to mine them for email addresses when I connected to someone, and if they
hated spam and would help me organize my life with easy calendar integration
to every major smartphone and other devices, share calendar only with family
or have other calendars to share with diff groups, get things done without
integrating a tasklist, and ignore the stupid stuff, and guarantee email for
life, then I might use it.

------
jhatax
For loyal Yahoo! Mail users like myself, this announcement reaffirms Yahoo!'s
focus on, and commitment to, their most popular services. I also like the
unified experience on all devices.

The CEO's post shows her involvement in these changes. The changes demonstrate
her desire to rework the underpinnings of services rather than revamping the
user experience for marginal gains. The former infuse the right elements into
Yahoo!'s culture; the latter serve as window dressing and don't help to
mitigate/fix the underlying issues that have handicapped Yahoo! over the last
5 or so years.

I am looking forward to future updates to Yahoo!'s services.

------
tszming
It would be even more compelling if Yahoo start to offer free email service on
custom domain as Google apps is no longer free. For the interface, I am not
saying the new interface is bad, but even Yahoo! can make it as good as Gmail
(forget the search first), still not a reason to switch..

~~~
dsl
A good part of the value (for Yahoo) is the branding. It's more important to
them right now to remind consumers that Yahoo still exists than cater to a
handful of geeks with vanity domains.

~~~
codewright
Well then they're going to miss out on the people that vanguard these things.

Having an @yahoo is embarrassing even for non-geeks.

~~~
runako
That's probably tongue in cheek. In case it's not it's worth noting that Yahoo
is the second largest Web mail provider (after Hotmail). One source:

[http://www.campaignmonitor.com/resources/will-it-
work/email-...](http://www.campaignmonitor.com/resources/will-it-work/email-
clients/)

------
dchest
Do they still remove everything from your account if you don't login to the
web interface for some time?

~~~
luxagraf
Just went to login to my Yahoo account and I can confirm that yes, they do.
Everything is deleted if you don't login for four months.

~~~
mrgoldenbrown
I have had a different experience - I have gone longer than 4 months between
logging in and have not lost everything. Unless of course I have some
box/account/app somewhere out there logging in unbeknownst to me :)

~~~
fakeer
That must be the case. You should check account settings to see whether you
have permitted such apps or sth rogue.

As it clearly says it does so and I confirm as my inbox is wiped clean too.
There were just few "Welcome to xyzabc.com" mails.

------
jpdoctor
Went to mail.yahoo.com to check my mail there (for the first time in months.)

The landing page had nothing to do with mail and everything to do with piles
of crap that Yahoo wants me to look at.

Congratulations Marissa, that's the last time I'll even bother looking when
you say "Look! We've changed."

Next.

~~~
sdafdasdfasdf
Why did you pin this on Marissa instead of Yahoo? She signed her name to it,
but if Bill Gates or Steve Jobs did that, you would have said Microsoft or
Apple.

Granted, her name has a better brand than Yahoo still, but she's working on
that. What you said sounded sexist, and I'm not even a feminist or a female.

~~~
jpdoctor
Yes, holding an CEO-author of a letter accountable is incredibly sexist. I'm
very sorry, and it won't happen again.

------
yawn
Since no one is really posting about the apps: I just updated to the new
Android version and it blows the old Yahoo Mail app away. The app feels more
like an Android app, it looks better, it's snappier, the ads are gone, and is
overall a much better experience. If this is representative of the type of
improvements we will see, I am excited.

~~~
jroid
Looks much better, but did you find a way to disable notifications ? I didn't
see any settings menu.

~~~
donflamenco
Click on the upper right (the 3 bars), which will show a left hand nav. From
the left hand nav, scroll down to Settings.

From there, it is "Account Settings" and then "Notification Settings"

------
artursapek
What's with the microscopic screenshots? The hell am I supposed to take away
from looking at that?

~~~
runako
Fair point, but even the tiny screenshots show that the new interface has
dropped all the crappy display ads that were part of the reason I stopped
using Yahoo. (Their spam filter suckage was the other.)

------
kibwen
Recently I noticed how absurdly homogenous my pinned browser tabs have become:
Gmail, Google Reader, Google+ Hangouts, and Youtube. I dumped Yahoo's bloated
mail client years ago, but I think I'd actually be willing to give it another
shot if only to get some of my eggs out of this basket.

Take note, Yahoo: for me, online mail is largely just a pretty interface to a
spam filter. Now that your client is sane, this should be your top priority.

~~~
Wingman4l7
This is paramount -- if you can't offer a spam engine as good as the one in
Gmail, then you've lost before you've even started.

------
infynyxx2
It's 2012 and Yahoo Mail still doesn't use HTTPS. Shame!

~~~
moderation
I just logged into my old account and couldn't believe the lack of SSL.
Mindblowing. I entered <https://> manaully and the page loaded after going
through the Chrome certificate warnings.

------
duaneb
Still no archive button, still get spam, folders are mutually exclusive... Has
nobody learned from GMail?

EDIT: Just unsure about what they added... looks like a standard webmail
interface?

~~~
mwexler
Hmm... I've learned from GMail. I choose a mail interface with a clear delete
(instead of the nebulous "archive") and the ease of mutually exclusive folders
instead of the lack of specificity of overlapping tags, and I got just as much
spam in Gmail as I did in Y!.

So, I guess lots of folks have learned from GMail... that GMail is not really
right for everyone. If you love tags, cool, but there's something to be said
for email that works like one expects email to work.

Wouldn't mind better searching in Y! mail, however; Google did do a good job
with that, not surprisingly.

------
chaselee
This should lead to fewer family support requests. Thanks Marissa!

------
uses
They need to rebrand Yahoo Mail. Like MS did with Hotmail -> Outlook.

Nobody wants to have @yahoo.com. That's embarrassing in 2012. Or 2006 for that
matter.

~~~
slig
Really? By "nobody" you mean us, right? Most people still use yahoo and
hotmail. [1]

[1] "Yahoo! Mail was the second largest web-based email service with 310
million users as of October 2011, and the most popular webmail service in the
United States" - [http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20114975-52/microsoft-
aimi...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20114975-52/microsoft-aiming-to-
clean-up-hotmail-users-inboxes/)

------
neya
Anyone here who uses Yahoomail? Just curious. I stopped using them long back
when they charged for some features while GMail still had them for free.
Anyway, could anyone let us know how the new version is? I think my account
has been deactivated due to inactivity (another irritating 'feature').

Their homepage doesn't clearly explain what has gotten better, and if it all,
it is better than GMail. So would love to hear some feedback!

~~~
Zimahl
I use Yahoo mail and have for a very long time. I find it odd that I do not
have the update yet. From what I can tell it does a lot of things right -
removing ads, cleaning up the UI - but I can't make a judgement until I've
used it.

------
krishna2
Slightly off topic, the name ycorpblog sounds fugly. They have one of the
biggest, most renowned internet brands - why not just blog.yahoo.com ?

------
richardlblair
The windows 8 app looks hot.

It looks a lot like outlook.com (from what I can see on that small picture),
but it looks hot.

~~~
potatolicious
Maybe MS should've bought Yahoo after all, if only so the Windows 8 mail app
wouldn't be such an irredeemable, worthless piece of crap.

------
webwanderings
Hope they're getting rid of their old fashioned advertisement bar on the right
and hope they're getting rid of the junk applications. I am really not hopeful
but I would go back to my first ever email address if I see them provide
better experience than Gmail. But what are the chances?

------
ck2
Just tried to log into my old yahoo account to see the changes and despite
knowing the password it asked me a security question from 2009 that I cannot
remember the answer, so I guess I'm never using that one again (it locked me
out for 12 hours).

------
prawks
Nice interface, and I enjoy the tabs. My YMail account is still just crud for
fantasy sports and spam, but it's a nice interface nonetheless. Much more
responsive than I remember it being as well.

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting, went over the 'free' Yahoo email account that I got with my DSL
account. I find this particularly interesting given that I'm now looking for a
gmail replacement.

------
eungyu
Does mail apps matter any more especially if it's for a specific brand? I
think people are increasing growing accustomed to unified mails and imaps.

------
Nux
I'm really sorry to say, but: too late. Literally 99% of those I know used to
be a Yahoo Mail user (Y! Messenger still biggish in Romania, though loosing
ground quickly to social networks), but a big part of them are using GMail
now.

Big, ugly ads and an "anti"-spam engine that makes SpamAssassin look good;
what's there to come back to? Plus everyone has a smartphone/tablet now and
what's that without a Google/GMail account? Yahoo has become irrelevant.

~~~
wheels
Don't let reality get in the way of your anecdote about what your friends use!

[http://www.campaignmonitor.com/resources/will-it-
work/email-...](http://www.campaignmonitor.com/resources/will-it-work/email-
clients/)

Yahoo Mail is still more popular than GMail.

~~~
baudehlo
Bear in mind that Gmail by default doesn't display images, so their tracking
won't work for gmail unless users click "Always show images from ...".

I don't know whether Yahoo displays images by default or not.

------
randallu
I hope they do threading some day...

------
salimmadjd
Now, fix all the chat spams we get all day.

------
fakeer
Looking at incredibly small screen-shots on this blog post (and having no way
to resize) I guess I can safely say 'nothing much changed' at Yahoo it seems,
as of now at least. Looks like the new Yahoo mail wants Flash. Tells me so.

Tabbed email is a very good start, btw.

------
mtgx
Damn it, where's Yahoo for Linux? And I'm hoping Marissa Mayer decides to
integrate it with Google Talk contacts eventually.

And who uses a chat app full screen (like the Windows 8 one)?

~~~
debacle
Use the Internet? Windows 8 was mentioned here because it is a mobile OS.

~~~
mylittlepony
Or Thunderbird...

